

New German Initiative Pools Ad Media To Take Stakes In Startups  - ankneo
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/new-german-initiative-pools-ad-media-to-take-stakes-in-startups/

======
stfu
equity for x deals are pretty much standard, aren't they?

